# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Classic Quotes

## Bryan

as coronation street is not a soap, its a comedy its only fair that it has its memormable quotes and comical qoutes, post them all here:

*cilla:* it's bad luck, you dont want the same thing to happen like when you married that fat slag do you?   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gail:* 'Oh here's the other one! The rest of the village people!'    :Lol: Loved that!!

----------


## Abi

Not from recently but;
"who do you think you are? Norman Bates with a breifcase?"

It was classic when Gail said that to Hillman. Nothing to do with our resident NB though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

some classic blanche quotes:

when shelley runs out of the wedding:

'do you think they wrote their own vows?'

before amy's christening:

'so, will hayley be godmother or godfather?'

and

'he's a loony and she's a man!'

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Blanche (a while ago!):* 'Do you think Ken wants to sit staring at thongs all day!!?'   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Being one of the elders on here, here's one of my favourites:

*Ena Sharples:* If I had my way, I'd like to go like me mother did. 
*Minnie Caldwell:* Ooh, that were a beautiful ending. 
*Ena Sharples:* Oh, lovely. She just sat up, broke wind, and died. 

A memory from the early days of Corrie.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Cilla to Kirk: You wouldn't even be a best man stood next to Hayley Cropper.

----------


## Bryan

Blanche: What with Shellys wedding, this confetti has bene to more weddings than elizabeth taylor!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sophie:* 'Kill the hat!! Kill the hat!!'   :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## parkerman

David Platt to Jason: "How very dare you" after being accused of blackmailing him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gail (about Sarah):* 'Look at her! Strutting down the street like an alley cat!'   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Gail (about Sarah):* 'Look at her! Strutting down the street like an alley cat!'


Her own daughter

----------


## jamespa

I can't remember it exactly, but it was something along the lines of:
Blanche: Why don't you mind your own business and leave other people's private lives private - i can't hear a word of Tricia!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I can't remember it exactly, but it was something along the lines of:
> Blanche: Why don't you mind your own business and leave other people's private lives private - i can't hear a word of Tricia!


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## feelingyellow

sally: i just don't think she's your type, you don't share anything in common!
sophie: *head movements* d - n - a

sally: let's all go out for a family picnic!
kevin:   :EEK!:  what

 :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tracy:* 'Night losers!'  :Stick Out Tongue:  
*Claire:* 'Oh up yours you demented cow!'  :EEK!:   :Lol:  

Nice one Claire!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What was that fabulous line(s) between Sally and Janice tonight in Underworld?  My wife still has the hiccups after laughing so much at that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What was that fabulous line(s) between Sally and Janice tonight in Underworld?  My wife still has the hiccups after laughing so much at that.


*Sally:* 'Why don`t you go and shave your head again, then you can audition for that part in the Lord of the Rings!'   :Rotfl:  That one Richie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That's the one.  Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

kevins parenting -"if your hungry, have a bag of crisps

sophie: all i want is a 20 quid bra! well 18 99!

sophie: how would you know? you used to be a boy wanting to be a girl!

----------


## Abi

> sophie: how would you know? you used to be a boy wanting to be a girl!


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Shelley: Everyone, this is Lucy, Peters' secret wife, and this is Simon, Peters' secret son!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Shelley: Everyone, this is Lucy, Peters' secret wife, and this is Simon, Peters' secret son!


Good memory Kim! lol

----------


## feelingyellow

> Shelley: Everyone, this is Lucy, Peters' secret wife, and this is Simon, Peters' secret son!


lol, that was funny - blanche sure had something good to gossip about!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Best of the lot, was when Ken was drunk at of his mind and said to blanche:
Ken: Shouldn't you be knitting under a guillotine?

And another cracker from Sophie.
Sally: There are hundered of poor straving kids out there
Sophie: Name one?

----------


## feelingyellow

> And another cracker from Sophie.
> Sally: There are hundered of poor straving kids out there
> Sophie: Name one?


lol, loved that!   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Vera:* 'You be home in 20 minutes Jack Duckworth or your tea's going on the fire!!'   :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Jack: So I'll be sat there symbolic naked?

----------


## Kim

Jason: No wonder Todd turned to blokes if he got this much stick off you.

Gail: *To Phil* Why did you let him in?
David: Pillock..... Jason

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gail:* 'Right! That's quite enough!  :EEK!:  Get out!!!'   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:  haha! Gail never fails to make me laugh!  :Lol:

----------


## feelingyellow

Really funny lines tonight lol, and not just Sarah whining  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Silly Sally:* 'I wanna hit Keith over the head with a spade... and Audrey!'  :Ninja:   :Rotfl:  

Who'd ya think you are Sally?! Richard Hillman?!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Stan* [after kissing Hilda, whilst refering to her lipstick]: "What's that taste?" 
*Hilda: *  "Woman, Stanley, woman".

Classic!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Gail to Richard Hillman:*  "You're Norman Bates with a briefcase."

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Eileen:*  Tracy Barlow! I mean, even her initials are a killer disease!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Eileen:*  Tracy Barlow! I mean, even her initials are a killer disease!


haha! I can't remember that one but it sounds quite good!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was sometime last year, whilst Eileen was in t'Rovers.

----------


## feelingyellow

Quite a long time ago, but I still find it quite funny!  :Big Grin: 

(talking about Dev buying half of Streetcars)

Steve: Dev stands for Devious!
Karen: And Steve stands for stupid! 
Steve: That doesn't even make sense!

 :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

charlie: how do i know the baby's mine
tracy: why would i say it was if it wasnt
charlie: you told roy cropper amywas his
Tracy: yeah but that was a joke

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Leanne:* Morning Mike! You hungry?
*Mike:*  You cooking?
*Leanne:* Yeah!
*Mike:* No i'm not hungry.

 :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the episode with gail and eileen fighting in the street:

gail: your todd has been cheating on my daughter with another man
(just as this is said jason the builder turns up)
jason: whats going on mam
gail: oh look if it isnt the rest of the village people

----------


## *-Rooney-*

sarah and jason arguing

jason to sarah: no wonder todd turned to men if you gave him this much grief

----------


## Chris_2k11

> the episode with gail and eileen fighting in the street:
> 
> gail: your todd has been cheating on my daughter with another man
> (just as this is said jason the builder turns up)
> jason: whats going on mam
> gail: oh look if it isnt the rest of the village people


lol I posted this right at the beginning of this thread, hilarious though!!!  :Lol: One of my all time favourite Corrie quotes! It was sooo funny the way she said it  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh im sorry i never nioticed that

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mike:* Barlow!

I love the way he says it!  :Big Grin:  Or should I say.. 'used to say it'   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh im sorry i never nioticed that


Oh no worries it's ok              :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Mike:* Barlow!


Harry Hill should use that for his TV Burp show.

*"Soap quotation of the weeeeeeekkkkkk"*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Harry Hill should use that for his TV Burp show.
> 
> *"Soap quotation of the weeeeeeekkkkkk"*


TV highlight of the weeeeeeek! *"Barlow!"* TV highlight of the weeeeeeeek!

 :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Mike: The factory's closed.
Ken: Let's go inside.
Mike: I don't have my keys..........I always keep my keys in my pocket!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

^^^I liked the way he said "in my pocket".  He sounded like Gollum.




> TV highlight of the weeeeeeek! *"Barlow!"* TV highlight of the weeeeeeeek!


Reminds me of the one he did the other week, when Charlie Slater opened the fridge, opened a pint of milk, smelt it, went "pwoarrr", and threw it in the bin.  All in about 5 seconds.    :Cool:

----------


## parkerman

Danny: Well they do say girls turn in to their mothers, but not that fast.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i liked that it was good how they managed to put a little humour into the show considering the whole mike situation

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Danny:  I know you have CCTV cameras so you can watch out for the baby snatchers.

Something like that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Cilla:* State of her!
*Janice:* State of you!

 :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Danny:* What you avin' luv?
*Frankie:* Orange and Lemonade and drop the luv.

*Frankie to factory girls:*  You want me autograph?!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Mike:* Scotch please Bet.  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Mike:* Scotch please Bet.


Ooh a classic one ey Richie   :Cool:  How about...

*Hillman:*  You should have stayed at the party Maxine!
*Maxine:*   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Ena Sharples:* If I had my way, I'd like to go like me mother did. 
*Minnie Caldwell:* Ooh, that were a beautiful ending. 
*Ena Sharples:* Oh, lovely. She just sat up, broke wind, and died.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Stan* [after kissing Hilda, whilst refering to her lipstick]: "What's that taste?" 
*Hilda: *  "Woman, Stanley, woman".

Classic!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Ken:* Baldwin of all people!  :Angry:  

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

Helen: How many women do you have?! Is there one in the oven aswell?!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sarah:* What if I come down in the middle of the night in me nighty, and he's there.. ogling me!
*David:* You're not that irresistible!

haha classic david

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gail:* You and Jason have been on and off more times than Eileen Grimshaw's fridge light! 

 :Lol:

----------


## Katy

I loved that one. 

Charlie - Next time you do some glossing Keep the Windows open.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Gail:* You and Jason have been on and off more times than Eileen Grimshaw's fridge light!


Actually it was "You and Jason have been on and off more times than [b]the light in Eileen Grimshaw's fridge".  

Nearly right Chris.  :Smile: 

Also..

Sally:  *"Sarcasm doesn't suit you, Sophie."*
Sophie: *"And that top doesn't suit you, but you still wear it."*
 :Cool:

----------


## Katy

Classic Sophie tonight.

*Sophie* Im not going to an orgy
*Sally* Where have you heard that word.

----------


## emma_strange

Sean: Mr Baldwin, havent you got funny looking thumbs

----------


## Katy

(rosie and Craig kissing)

Sally - come on now hurry up
Sophie - What she means is get your tongue out off his Gob.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Kirk:*  I fancy a quckie myself.
*Norris:*  It's called quiche. 

 :Cool:

----------


## parkerman

Norris: The brain never takes a holiday.
Amber: Not true. Kirk's has been sat in a deckchair in Blackpool since the late 90s.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Amber is right.

I'd like to see Kirk survive on his own in the middle of the Peak District.....

----------


## *-Rooney-*

audrey: dont worry sarah things will get better

david: yeah you never know eileen might have another son that none of us know about
(sarah runs away crying)

----------


## emma_strange

Bev: Have you never seen the omen?

----------


## Kim

Bev: Is it Charlie's? 
Fred: Well of course it isn't; she'd be over 12 month' pregnant;she'd be in the guiness book of records!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Norris:* Blanche, Blanche!
*Blanche:* What?!
*Norris:* What's going on?
*Blanche:* Well I don't know!
*Dev:* Ken, Ken, you got a pen?
*Ken:* Oh yes I think so.
*Blanche:* Is it Shelley?
*Dev:* Shelley, what?! Nooo nooo.
*Norris:* It's Shelley?
*Blanche:* NOT Shelley.
*Norris:* Oh..

Lmao it was something like that anyway.  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Vera: Do you remember our wedding, Jack?
Jack: No, I've blanked it out of my mind.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

One from Fred that symbolises him:

"Scotch and threat please Betty."

----------


## Chris_2k11

Richie what's the 'threat' part all about? I've never known..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's what they call a 'Northern saying'.  :Cool:

----------


## Elsie Tanner

> Richie what's the 'threat' part all about? I've never known..


It's a dash of water added to the whiskey.

----------


## Kim

Blanche: I'll go down there, take a flask and tell you when he's dead.  :Rotfl:

----------


## brooksyrules

Peter: (to Charlie) "Have ya come for round 2 any time mate anytime"
Peter: "Apolgy not accepted"

Brill
 :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

Vernon: I could of been dead in that cellar
(it was something like that)
Then why didnt you stay down there...... we were so close, so close!

----------


## Katy

The underworld girls talking to the polish lady. 

Fiz - So where are you from then?
Polish Worker - Warsaw
Fiz - You don't sound very brummie to me.

----------


## Bryan

Vernon: You're my rock...

Liz: ...And you're my roll

 :Sick:   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gail:* I'm not 50!  :EEK!:  
*Cilla:* Ey, don't try denying it luv! We all thought you were older!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Cilla's right!  In fact Gail now looks older than Audrey.  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

It was so funny. 

Gail - When was i born mother
Steve - come on Audrey you should know you were there
Audrey - _Laughs_ erm 19........58.......I'm so sorry. 

Gails face was priceless.

----------


## parkerman

Cilla (to Leanne): "A la carte menu I see. I would have thought a la tart would have been more your style."

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Audrey* - Sick of ya, sick of the lot of ya!  :Big Grin:  

Enjoyed the stuff with Gail and Audrey last night.

----------


## Bubblegum

> Cilla (to Leanne): "A la carte menu I see. I would have thought a la tart would have been more your style."


he he brilliant!!!  :Lol:  
i can't think of what the actual words were but it was when sean was chucked out the factory by paul. that was great!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jim* - "Catch yerself on Elizabeth"  :Big Grin:

----------


## TaintedLove

Hilda to Stan
"You`re lax from the neck up and relax from the neck down"
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Jason: I know what these Italians are like, all tight trousers and moisturiser.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"David the big disappointment"  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becky:* Roy don't you worry love i'll get it printed on me shirt "I-am-living-with-Roy-but-its-not-what-ya-all-thinkinggg !"  :Lol:  

*Leanne:* Now you listen 'ere Steven Gerrard!  :Lol:  
*Bloke:* Garrard!

----------


## love-bug

Ashley [after a heart to heart with Claire] : Lets go bed!

TYPICAL MAN

----------


## parkerman

Jack (Talking about taking the cladding off the house): It's the end of an era.
Tyrone: More like the end of a Vera.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Liam: "I need to see you at the flat - now!"
Carla: "I'll drop everything."

Bet she did  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becky:* If this comes out then that'll be it for me and Jason.
*Lloyd:* Becky your not even going out 

 :Lol:  

*Janice:* Now you watch your mouth lady!

----------


## Perdita

Liz: Can I smoke or do I go outside?
Deirdre: Is it an emergency?
Liz: I have left Vernon.
Deirdre: You can smoke! Do you want a drink to go with it?    :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Deirdre: Well you're not invited to this reunion so just keep your opinions to yourself mother.
Blanche: Im never allowed an opinion anyway but even if I was I wouldn't dare voice it!  :Rotfl:  

Norris: I've snuck an extra ice cube into your drink Rita when Betty wasn't looking, cos I know you love a bargain  :Rotfl:

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*Blanche* - Wats this, national dont finish your sentance day?           
                       I'll have a gin and.

----------


## parkerman

Steve to Vernon: So you're off then? It's been really...er...it's been really...

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Fiz:* Did she know where we were?
*Julie:* not a clue
*Carla to Maria:* they were in the cafe 

 :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Leanne: "I tell you what, she's probably had more men that I have" 
Dan: "I find that hard to believe".


Leanne and Dan talking about Rosie's disappearance

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Peter: "Is that a mask you're wearing, Blanche, or have you just not shaved this morning?"
Peter talking to Blanche who's wearing a Sasquatch mask

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Michelle: "This one been behaving himself while I've been away?"
Becky: "Nah, he's been all over me like Vanessa Feltz over a roast chicken!"
Michelle asks Becky about what Steve has been up to while she's been away

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

Blanche to Simon - "Eat your Egg!"  :Big Grin:   :Lol:  

Blance - "I can't find a soft centre for love nor money"  :Rotfl:  

She steals every scene she's in. I'd love to see her and Aunt Sal in the same room!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Was just on DS someone redirected me... 

Quote on there that made me laugh as it's Blanche.. 

_Blanche: "Typical of her. A free trip abroad and not one ounce of gratitude."
Deirdre: "Yes, but I'm chief cook and bottle washer, not to mention backside wiper. Urgh, I dread to think..."
Ken: "Oh dear, best take your marigolds..."
Blanche, Deirdre and Ken talking about The One O'Clock Committee's trip to France in The Rovers_

----------


## CrazyLea

Actually.. I meant Ken.

----------


## Abbie

Loyld: Could have been worse, could have been your dad



 :Lol:  seriously tonight, Ive been in stitches

----------


## Abbie

Steve: I was born inbetween those legs
Liz: Alright, we all know where it is


 :Rotfl:  lol how graphic!

----------


## Katy

There were cracking lines tonight between Liz Steve and Lloyd. 

Liz - The ruins of your three marriages are owned by the national trust"!!! 

haha

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Liz: " you know what you're doing the last time you said that, Tracy Barlow burst into the church with a baby"

----------


## parkerman

Jack: Stuff the doves!
Tyrone: That's what she's gonna do this afternoon.#

Kirk: Do a runner. Go off to Israel and live on a kebab.

Kirk: I've had a microwave. I mean a brainwave.

----------


## Perdita

> Jack: Stuff the doves!
> Tyrone: That's what she's gonna do this afternoon.#
> 
> Kirk: Do a runner. Go off to Israel and live on a kebab.
> 
> Kirk: I've had a microwave. I mean a brainwave.


Sooo funny  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Kirk: I've had a microwave. I mean a brainwave.


 :Lol:   :Lol:  That was the best!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sophie:* I am going to follow Jesus

*Kevin:* Why where's he going?  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sally: 42 next week and I look every single minute of it
Kevin: Yep.
Sally: Oh well thanks very much! You're no Peter Pan yourself, looking more like your dad everyday!

 :Rotfl:  

Sally: You're quiet
Kevin: I'm musing
Sally: You're amusing?
Kevin: I'm MUSING

 :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  lol! last night did have a few good ones in

----------


## Perdita

Liked the quote from Sally best  :Rotfl:

----------


## LostVoodoo

the mauve makeup bag/fuschia lipstick conversation was hilarious! 

my other favourite quote from recent times is....
"We've collected a few coins for charity, not found Osama Bin Laden behind a barrell of stout!"

----------

CrazyLea (05-07-2009)

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao Fridays was good. 

Kirk (something like this): You could call him a letter, like H from steps. 
Natasha: I don't think H was his real name
Kirk: There's a whole lot of other letters to chose from, you could call him K, L, M.. 

hahha.. 


(After talking about the balloon) .. 
Audrey: Let auntie Audrey have a hold then
Kirk: OK  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Gail: Oh David, you look awful
David: I've not slept, whats your excuse 
 :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kevin to Molly: Its over, this can't go on any longer.

Good cos we can't watch it any longer  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e54gzq5Xr0Y"]YouTube - Coronation Street - Barlows Visit to alcoholics meeting[/ame]

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (24-07-2009)

----------


## parkerman

:Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Loved this part the other night haha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42vAk-6PM6c"]YouTube - Coronation Street - 11 Sep 2009 - Susan Boyle She Ain't[/ame]

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rosie: No offence Michelle but when you've been running a business all day your head needs a rest
Michelle: yeah.. some heads more than others
Rosie: you what?! 

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Ted (Gail's father): It's not every day your daughter gets engaged.
Sean: Course, you've not been around very long have you?  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> Ted (Gail's father): It's not every day your daughter gets engaged.
> Sean: Course, you've not been around very long have you?


That had me laughing out loud too  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> That had me laughing out loud too


Yes, me too. I don't normally actually laugh out loud at anything in soaps, though I might find them amusing at times. But this time I did actually laugh out loud. It must be one of the best lines of all time in Coronation Street!

----------


## parkerman

John Stape: I won't lie to you, Fizz.
Chesney: Why not? Do what you're good at. :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ken: I like that new air freshener in the bathroom.
Deirdre: Yes, Summer meadows. It's nice isn't it?  :Smile: 

 :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (31-01-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I thought that was brilliant.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Audrey to Todd: Are you working your way through the whole medical profession?

----------


## Kim

A good week for David this week. 

"I'm not being caught out by Gail's top and bottom sheet rotation."

"Well I don't know, how many bricks does it take to weigh down a drug dealer? Shall we google it?"

"'Are you still at Dave's? _Dave's?_'"

----------

cuesgirl (10-12-2015), Dazzle (26-09-2015), Glen1 (26-09-2015), parkerman (26-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> "Well I don't know, how many bricks does it take to weigh down a drug dealer? Shall we google it?


Yes, I had a good chuckle at that one.

----------


## Dazzle

> A good week for David this week. 
> 
> "I'm not being caught out by Gail's top and bottom sheet rotation."
> 
> "Well I don't know, how many bricks does it take to weigh down a drug dealer? Shall we google it?"
> 
> "'Are you still at Dave's? _Dave's?_'"


Jack P Shepherd as David is brilliant at delivering one-liners.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2015), Perdita (26-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

Johnny Connor: Do you employ Kirk to fulfil some kind of quota?

----------

Perdita (10-10-2015)

----------


## RogerOver

Tim and Sally had two crackers in one episode:

(after her successful council election)
Sally: ...and how the mayor said he could pictue me in a golden chain one day.
Tim: The Golden Chain. Isn't that the pub on Travis Street?

Then later:

Tim: I thought you were coming upstairs?
Sally: I've got stuff to do. I need to get on top of things.
Tim: Yeah, well I was hoping for that an' all.

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2016)

----------


## RogerOver

Tim and Sally had two crackers in one episode:

(after her successful council election)
Sally: ...and how the mayor said he could pictue me in a golden chain one day.
Tim: The Golden Chain. Isn't that the pub on Travis Street?

Then later:

Tim: I thought you were coming upstairs?
Sally: I've got stuff to do. I need to get on top of things.
Tim: Yeah, well I was hoping for that an' all.

----------


## RogerOver

Two from 16 May 16, I felt they were both more unusal than just funny:

Todd, talking to Sean about Billy: A lot of what he does is confidential. Heâs gotta be discreet, yâknow, like a doctor or a prostitute.
It makes prostitution sound like it's a mainstream profession now.


Carla to Johnny: I see someoneâs put the snap back in your celery.
Do I need to get out more, or is that a particulary northern expression?

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## Kim

Eileen: As a learner, if I run over a Platt, do I get off with it?

----------

lizann (13-05-2017), LouiseP (13-05-2017), RogerOver (13-05-2017)

----------

